# For the open minded



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

**************


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> **************


Now I suspect all of us are even more curious! :-D


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

Edited Reason: Didn't work.

Sounds like a lot of the dogs now a days!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Don Turnipseed said:


> **************


Don't fall for it peeps....it is another one of his tricks....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Carol Boche said:


> Don't fall for it peeps....it is another one of his tricks....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


I didn't fall for it. He is probably snowed in, bored and Jim Beam, or was it Jack Daniels, half gone. :razz:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I didn't fall for it. He is probably snowed in, bored and Jim Beam, or was it Jack Daniels, half gone. :razz:



I fell for it. Now I'm trapped in an empty wine cellar with nothing but my laptop.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Here is the whole addy
http://www.pawnation.com/2009/12/04...n-quit-disgusted-with-a-profession-he-once-r/

Man, that shortened up all by itself????


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I didn't fall for it. He is probably snowed in, bored and Jim Beam, or was it Jack Daniels, half gone. :razz:


Lee, I believe in being prepared. Picked up 4 1/2 gals the other day when I heard the weather report. I am going to get out today as it is finally out of thye low 30's and actually at 50 degrees. Brought all the pups in one at a time this morning and taught them to sit, lay down and shake(learned a long time ago that speak is somethiung they don't need to learn. The 7 week old took about 10 min(two sessions) to get him real consistent. A 9 week old male and a female were right behind him. The last female said up yours....so I let her roam the house a bit. May have to bring in one of the others with her to create a bit of competition....or find better treats. That how I pass the time. The only heat here is a wood stove so it takes a while to warm the cabin up in the morning.

Almost forgot....cold rain and snow is the forcast for tonight.....so I have to get out while the gettins good.

Carol, you got me laughing when I read your post. Tricks....where do you come up with that stuff. LMAO


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Lee, I believe in being prepared. Picked up 4 1/2 gals the other day when I heard the weather report. I am going to get out today as it is finally out of thye low 30's and actually at 50 degrees. Brought all the pups in one at a time this morning and taught them to sit, lay down and shake(learned a long time ago that speak is somethiung they don't need to learn. The 7 week old took about 10 min(two sessions) to get him real consistent. A 9 week old male and a female were right behind him. The last female said up yours....so I let her roam the house a bit. May have to bring in one of the others with her to create a bit of competition....or find better treats. That how I pass the time. The only heat here is a wood stove so it takes a while to warm the cabin up in the morning.
> 
> Almost forgot....cold rain and snow is the forcast for tonight.....so I have to get out while the gettins good.
> 
> Carol, you got me laughing when I read your post. Tricks....where do you come up with that stuff. LMAO


It's funny how things change in life. In Idaho I used the cold as a excuse to warm up with a toddy. Here I use the heat excuse to cool down with a cuba libre (rum, coke, twist of lime). \\/


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> It's funny how things change in life. In Idaho I used the cold as a excuse to warm up with a toddy. Here I use the heat excuse to cool down with a cuba libre (rum, coke, twist of lime). \\/


Isn't that the truth. My being prepare just threw me a curve. All that whiskey isn't much good without a supply of Red Man. Just took the last out of the pouch and have no back up. Guess I will just have to slide down to the market.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Here is the whole addy
> http://www.pawnation.com/2009/12/04/why-one-veterinarian-quit-disgusted-with-a-profession-he-once-r/?icid=main|htmlws-sb-n|dl5|link3|http%3A%2F%2Fwww.pawnation.com%2F2009%2F12%2F04%2Fwhy-one-veterinarian-quit-disgusted-with-a-profession-he-once-r%2F



You know where I first saw this? 

On the Just Say No to Vaccs board I belong to.

I don't find it surprising at all...


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Kristen Cabe said:


> You know where I first saw this?
> 
> On the Just Say No to Vaccs board I belong to.
> 
> I don't find it surprising at all...



Neither do I. Why should this profession be any different from, say, surgeons for humans, or lawyers, or any other profession? Every profession has some money-grubbers in it.

As the author says:_
"I'm not saying everybody does it, and it's probably not the majority," Watkinson, 32, tells Paw Nation. "But there are people in this profession who do things like that."_


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

LOL, oh yeah, I saw this posted somewhere else yesterday. Keep in mind that the Daily Mail is like one step up from the National Enquirer. :roll: I love how he blames vets, of all people, on the health problems that plague dogs. Not by poor breeders who are nothing more than puppy pimps or the unsuspecting populace who want cool cockle doodle doo dog "breed" names as a status symbol. Surely not! Yes, because I am a sadist who loves seeing animals in pain. And when us veterinary doctors actually want *gasp* use our medical knowledge to treat said problems, we're just prolonging their suffering and they should all just be put down. What a moron. 

There are approximately 80,000 veterinary doctors in the United States. So fill a football stadium full of people. Is every single one of them going to be full of honesty and integrity? Definitely not. Same with physicians, lawyers, teachers, etc like Connie mentioned. But money grubbing? I'd be getting an MBA like my husband is if I wanted a ton of $$$. 

I am in my 10th year of post secondary education. Once I graduate, work for a couple years, and build up my practice and reputation, why am I not allowed to live comfortably in a nice little ranch house out by the mountains with some dogs, horses, and livestock? Why is it expected for physicians to drive BMWs and own million dollar homes and it's seen as a sign of success, but if a vet has a decent place to live, they must be swindling their clients? What a load of nonsense. Should I take a vow of poverty because I treat all species but one? It's a free market. If people want their pets to have chemotherapy and the patient is a good candidate, that's their call. *Basically what it comes down to is that everyone demands their pet be treated to the level of their own health care at their own physician, but no one wants to pay for it. *

This guy is sour grapes. I think he just needs to move on with his life and be more productive elsewhere if he's that disenchanted. Be the change you want to see in the world. Also in the UK, they tend to do 5-6ish years in vet school with no undergrad instead of 4 years of undergrad plus 4 years of vet school. I suspect he just chose his career path poorly at a young age.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I discovered once that a vet acquaintance of mine performed a mock surgery on a dog after lying about the dog having OCD and then later used that as a reason to spay an otherwise healthy dog she co owned. I'm not kidding, the vet told me this herself. I honestly had no idea what to say when she told me that. It's pretty unusual for me to feel awkward in a situation but in that one I was.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Wait, so the vet co-owned the dog? I take it she didn't want the dog bred? That's a very weird situation...


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Yes she did. That's why she fabricated the whole story. It had more to do with her relationship with the dogs owner than something with being wrong with the dog. She said as much. Kinda creepy if you ask me especially since she laughed about it in a shrill unstable sort of way.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Hmmmm.....wonder where I get the "tricks" from...LOL 

Sounds like a great place to be....I love being stuck at home in bad weather.....work the dogs in the airplane hanger and if Doug is out blading roads....I will bring them in.....and a supply of good whiskey doesn't hurt at all.....

I remember my Grandpa sitting on the patio in the summer with a plug of Red Man and three fingers of Crown on the rocks......Crown=yes, Red Man=uh......none for me thanks


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Do you have any kind of charitable practices in the States that will give free or subsidised treatment to pets/animals, other than shelters?

I heard a rumour that the current practice I am using did not treat a dog which had been knocked down by a car immediately outside their practice. If I find that to be true, I won't be going back.


----------

